# HELP!!!!!!



## FarmerBoy24 (May 8, 2011)

Can someone show me a picture of the difference between a buck and a doe? (rabbits)

THANKS!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 8, 2011)

One carries a change purse and the other dos'nt.  Very obvious!


----------



## dewey (May 8, 2011)

I googled for pics, found these for you.
http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/gender.htm


----------



## Legacy (May 8, 2011)

not anymore. They both carry purses but the male calls his a messenger bag.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 14, 2011)

Barbi's photos are good.  Just remember - taco, burrito - girl, boy.   

Note: Don't bother looking for a scrotum if they're younger than 12 wks old (and by that time, they should already be separated)


----------

